# I hate eating -- Are there Drink Meal Replacements that actually work?



## boingboing (Jul 5, 2017)

Maybe its a frugality thing or just that i think of food as solving a hunger pang and nothing more (because i prefer to focus on my work & achievements), but for me, although i am healthy and dont have any eating disorders i just cant find the interest to spend time in cooking food. Typically though, i will crack and buy some junk food outside because when push comes to shove, i would rather pay for a fixed meal (if cheap) than to make it. It's quick, its cheap, and it solves a problem (i'm hungry). But it is obviously not good as a long-term thing.

Are there quality and complete meals as a drink where i can get all my vitamins and minerals while also solving the food pang problems? I figure this would also solve (at least significantly) the overdose of saturate/trans/cholesterol/sugar/sodium that we get in regular foods.

Are there such products out there?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Soylent is the main one I'm aware of on the market. 

https://www.soylent.com/
http://amzn.to/2z18YTJ


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Soylent and some of its copycats are the only ones I would consider. Ensure and its like have far too much sugar.

Another option is a more fat based ketogenic diet with intermittent fasting. I'm not sure it would let you get away from cooking though.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

bb I think your asking the wrong question I would be looking for healthy foods that take little to no preparation & not too expensive. & how can I be most productive i.e., making more then 1 meal i.e., buying frozen cut up vegetables so you do not have to cut up vegetables pre made salads , precooked barbequed chicken, fruit & vegetable trays from Costco, bananas, apples, grapes, canned salmon is a small example of foods that take little preperation.

If your creative you can eat healthy without spending a lot of time cooking & I think it is a better path then trying to drink all your food


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The raw food thing. Bag salads, fruit and vegetables. Keep them in the fridge at all times. Eat all the fresh fruit and veg to balance the junk food.

I went on a diet where all I ate was fruit, vegetables and salads. Fruit for breakfast, salad for lunch, plain steamed vegetables for supper. Food prep and cleanup took almost no time at all.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

boingboing said:


> ... Are there quality and complete meals as a drink where i can get all my vitamins and minerals while also solving the food pang problems?...


Well, I drink Guinness using the excuse that its a complete meal :very_drunk:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

in an increasingly obese continent, there's a fortune to be made if you can figure out how you got this way .each:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not so much about 'getting all your vitamins and minerals', it's about proper nutrition as far as protein, carbs, and fat ratios as well as sufficient calories to fuel your metabolism. Meal replacement beverages just are not a viable long-term thing. You might do well buying canned soups and pre-mixed salad greens and cooked meats- I often live on this for periods of a week or so when I'm busy as I don't care to prepare, cook, and clean up after meals that often. Superstore or Walmart sell packs of cooked, sliced chicken breast for $5 that are good for a couple of meals on top of a salad, for example. Also, I doubt the meal beverages will satisfy you long term and you'll always feel hungry, deprived, and irritable and probably get headaches- you have to reach a point of fullness that triggers your satiation response, and beverages just don't have the bulk.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

boingboing said:


> Maybe its a frugality thing or just that i think of food as solving a hunger pang and nothing more (because i prefer to focus on my work & achievements)


I notice your location says Waterloo, and your comment is kind of interesting because this sentiment (I'm too busy to bother with a proper meal) is something you hear in Silicon Valley. Maybe you'd enjoy it there!

Have you considered minimalist food options that are still healthy but don't require much preparation time? For example you could cook large amounts of beans (just use a large pot) and then you can eat rice & beans all week. A rice cooker is an incredible machine, so you'd actually have fresh & hot rice, plus beans you can microwave.

You can skip a step by cooking the rice in the rice cooker and then near the end, empty a can of beans directly into the rice cooker. You can do the same with chickpeas, both are very nutritious. A can of beans or chickpeas can be less than $1 so the whole meal will only cost you $1 - $2.

A more luxurious option for a fast meal is to just go to Zehrs, Sobeys, or Superstore and buy one of the hot and ready to eat BBQ chickens. These are pretty good value considering how much chicken you get; several meals worth. Boil a pack of noodles beside it and mix leftover chicken with the noodles. The cost of one meal here is probably $2 - $3.

Yet another incredibly simple option is to buy a yam or sweet potato, use a knife to poke holes in its skin, sprinkle a bit of salt on it (optionally add butter), wrap it in aluminum foil and put it in the oven at 350 F for an hour. It will be cooked and one or two yams can be a full meal. Leave the oven door open once you're done, and it helps heat your apartment. Cost of a meal here is about $1 - $2.

All the above have minimal prep time and you can try timing it to see how fast you can get it done. Generally I agree with what lonewolf said. Think of cooking and food prep as good for your brain ... it makes you smarter. There is creativity involved. It's also a skill you will need your whole life.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for the nit-pick, but whether you open the oven door or not after you turn it off, it is going to heat the room it is in. That's just physics. Kinda makes me think of dubious efficiency claims on things like electric kettles or space heaters.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah, interesting point. Well opening the door has the advantage of _more rapidly_ delivering heat into the apartment. I got into the habit since I come home to a cold apartment, cook something, then help heat the apt more rapidly by opening the door. Whether or not you open the door, eventually it will heat your apt (but could take longer).

Memories of grad studies in Waterloo, with this thread.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

You can whore up Dr. Noodles pretty easily. Brocolli, some meat, soft boiled egg, throw in a bit of soy sauce and sesame oil. There you go!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Another vote for the grocery store barbecue chicken. While I am at it, I will get potato salad, cole slaw, cranberry sauce and a can of tomato juice. This makes quite a feast with leftovers for several days. The frugal will boil the picked over carcass to make soup.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Another vote for the grocery store barbecue chicken. While I am at it, I will get potato salad, cole slaw, cranberry sauce and a can of tomato juice. This makes quite a feast with leftovers for several days. The frugal will boil the picked over carcass to make soup.


I do this all the time also- pretty great value actually, for the quality of food you're getting. FWIW I think Walmart has the tastiest BBQ chicken- it's really, really good. Superstore's are good also. I buy the big tubs of Reser's crunchy coleslaw and add some bagged shredded slaw to it- cheaper, healthier, and fewer calories.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

boingboing said:


> *Maybe its a frugality thing or just that i think of food as solving a hunger pang and nothing more (because i prefer to focus on my work & achievements*), but for me, although i am healthy and dont have any eating disorders i just cant find the interest to spend time in cooking food. Typically though, i will crack and buy some junk food outside because when push comes to shove, *i would rather pay for a fixed meal (if cheap) than to make it. It's quick, its cheap, and it solves a problem (i'm hungry). *But it is obviously not good as a long-term thing.
> 
> Are there quality and complete meals as a drink where i can get all my vitamins and minerals while also solving the food pang problems? I figure this would also solve (at least significantly) the overdose of saturate/trans/cholesterol/sugar/sodium that we get in regular foods.
> 
> Are there such products out there?


 ... try starving / fasting for a week or too and see how much you can't be bother with eating. 

Or picture yourself with a bad illness in bed with no appetite whatsoever and when you're well enough to move about - even your book/iphone looks tasty. 

As for substituting actual means with those Drink Meal Replacements such as Ensure, Keruna (sic?), etc. picture yourself when you're 80+ and needs to drink that for the rest of your life for nutrients. And then you recall - hey, I have been drinking that when I was in my 20s ... yuck.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

boingboing said:


> ....i think of food as solving a hunger pang and nothing more (because i prefer to focus on my work & achievements),


I think you missed a lesson in life.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Have you considered minimalist food options that are still healthy but don't require much preparation time? For example you could cook large amounts of beans (just use a large pot) and then you can eat rice & beans all week. A rice cooker is an incredible machine, so you'd actually have fresh & hot rice, plus beans you can microwave.
> 
> You can skip a step by cooking the rice in the rice cooker and then near the end, empty a can of beans directly into the rice cooker. You can do the same with chickpeas, both are very nutritious. A can of beans or chickpeas can be less than $1 so the whole meal will only cost you $1 - $2.
> 
> ...





omg i see something like the above & i want to rush over with prime roasts of rare beef _au jus_, lobster hollandaise, fresh salad made from scratch with organic arugula & oak leaf lettuces, heritage tomatoes, torn basil leaves, sliced avocados & mangoes, EVOO, quartered baby potatoes & rapini flowerets roasted in butter ...

jas4 your above post isn't about how to save time by inhaling meals through drinking straws, instead you are writing about how to save $$ by preparing prison fare


PS the problem with store-bought prepared dishes including the chickens is that they are full of preservatives to prolong shelf life. Even colour preservatives to maintain the fresh appearance, same as the buffet tables in restaurants.


.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

In case breathing becomes to much of a burdensome chore as well.....:stupid:



WELCOME TO ELEMENT OXYGEN BARS!

THE PREMIER OXYGEN BAR SERVICE IN CANADA
http://www.elementoxygen.ca/beta/site_flash/index-1.html


----------



## GAWd (Dec 15, 2010)

I've used a couple of these drinks. Not to give up eating but for a quick meal replacement at work when I don't get my lunch break or get stuck on over time. 
Soylent is not bad, tastes OK (I've only every had the original not the new flavours), super convenient because it comes in pre-made bottles though. I stopped buying it when the jacked up the cost of it to Canadians for no apparent reason. Went up more then the exchange rate and the site was still billing you in USD so it made no sense. 

I currently have a tub of Hol Food holfood.com. It's not bad but not as good as Soylent, but it is Canadian. I just keep a shaker cup of it in my lunch box and if I get jammed at work and can't get out to get something to eat I mix it up. I wouldn't want to subsist on it exclusively though.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The guy who came up with the Soylent idea claims to have lived on it for months at a time with no health problems, if anything he was in better health than when he started. But, he went to a lot of trouble getting the right mix of macronutrients, vitamins, minerals, etc. It is possible some of the formulas on the market cheaped out on quality or the quantity of the more expensive ingredients. If I tried it, I would make it myself or get the best quality, and eat some fresh fruit and vegetables every few days, and a square meal at least once a week.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I've looked at the meal replacement drinks a few times. Not to replace the main meals, but to replace the in-between meals I often need. I guess I just have a fast metabolism. My breakfast will consist of: large bowl of oatmeal, a banana+orange, 1 cup of yogurt and one or two fried eggs. That's at 730. by 930 I am starving. I'll have another banana, granola bar, maybe a muffin. By 11a, hungry again - maybe a yogurt and an apple. Noon- starving, left over dinner. Then I am usually good til 3p or so. Again, yogurt, fruit, maybe some cookies. We'll have dinner around 6p. Often I'll need to eat again at 10 or 11 before I go to bed - large bowl of cereal. If I don't have the late night snack/meal, I will have to wake up in the middle of the night to eat something as I won't be able to go back to sleep.
So I tried the boost and ensure drinks to hopefully get me from meal to meal without needing a trunk full of food every day. They don't taste wonderful and liquids don't really fill you up like solids do. Plus very expensive compared to what I normally get.

I'm almost 6'4" and have never been over 190lb.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

nobleea said:


> I've looked at the meal replacement drinks a few times. Not to replace the main meals, but to replace the in-between meals I often need. I guess I just have a fast metabolism. My breakfast will consist of: large bowl of oatmeal, a banana+orange, 1 cup of yogurt and one or two fried eggs. That's at 730. by 930 I am starving. I'll have another banana, granola bar, maybe a muffin. By 11a, hungry again - maybe a yogurt and an apple. Noon- starving, left over dinner. Then I am usually good til 3p or so. Again, yogurt, fruit, maybe some cookies. We'll have dinner around 6p. Often I'll need to eat again at 10 or 11 before I go to bed - large bowl of cereal. If I don't have the late night snack/meal, I will have to wake up in the middle of the night to eat something as I won't be able to go back to sleep.
> So I tried the boost and ensure drinks to hopefully get me from meal to meal without needing a trunk full of food every day. They don't taste wonderful and liquids don't really fill you up like solids do. Plus very expensive compared to what I normally get.
> 
> I'm almost 6'4" and have never been over 190lb.


You're probably hungry all the time because you're eating so much carbs. The insulin spike drops your blood sugar a couple hours after you eat and you end up hungry. Try eating more fat, it should help.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> You're probably hungry all the time because you're eating so much carbs. The insulin spike drops your blood sugar a couple hours after you eat and you end up hungry. Try eating more fat, it should help.


Doesn't eating too much carbs also make you overweight? Doesn't sound like his weight is a problem. I know if I tried to eat that much food, I'd be seriously overweight.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

When I say 'hungry' I don't mean peckish. I mean growling, fully empty stomach.
Coworkers used to joke that I had a tapeworm


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Nobleaa - You need to include more protein and fat in your diet. Try a couple of rashers of bacon with those fried eggs in a morning. Don't buy low fat yogurt, get the 9% stuff. Carbs and sugars digest quickly, push up your blood sugar and make you hungry again a few hours later, include protein (meat) which takes longer to digest and fat (which takes the longest time to digest), then you will stay full for longer.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

And even if your body can handle the sugar/insulin spikes now without making you fat, there's a good chance that your body will eventually wave the white flag and develop insulin resistance. Then you'll start packing on weight or potentially develop diabetes. Agree about adding fat and modest amounts of protein.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I would strongly recommend you bite the bullet and learn to do a bit of cooking, even if it isn't your favorite. You talk about frugality, time and healthiness. But if you learn to cook, you can make a quick healthy meal cheaper and arguably quicker than the time you can take to drive to your Mcdonalds, sit in the drive through, order a meal and drive home.

It sounds like you are single right now, but eventually if you have a family you're going to want to be able to make a healthy meal for the whole family.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

CalgaryPotato said:


> I would strongly recommend you bite the bullet and learn to do a bit of cooking, even if it isn't your favorite. You talk about frugality, time and healthiness. But if you learn to cook, you can make a quick healthy meal cheaper and arguably quicker than the time y you can take to drive to your Mcdonalds, sit in the drive through, order a meal and drive home.
> 
> It sounds like you are single right now, but eventually if you have a family you're going to want to be able to make a healthy meal for the whole family.



^^ very true

upthread a couple of people are talking about "making" their own soylent at home.

but anybody who's into creating their own soylent protein products at home can easily port those talents over into the preparation of real food, no? real. delicious. full-of-vitamins. minerals. enzymes. phytonutrients from real plant molecules.


----------



## WexleySnoops (Apr 28, 2017)

I did DIY Soylent a few years back while I was in University. Spent about ~an hour on Sunday afternoons measuring out all the ingredients for 7 days worth.
Then, the night before I would blend the next day's meals with ~3L of water and let it sit in the fridge overnight. 
Voila, meals to feed a busy school kid that cost me ~$4/day and took maybe an hour of time for the week.

Fast forward to today, and I decided to jump onto the Soylent wagon. More expensive, sure, but I don't have to worry about weighing out each separate ingredient.

I'll use it for breakfast/lunch at work, and if I work late then it works for supper as well.

Suppers I make at home for the wifey and I .


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Spudd said:


> Soylent is the main one I'm aware of on the market.
> 
> https://www.soylent.com/
> http://amzn.to/2z18YTJ


At first, I thought this was a joke. 

I couldn't eat that without picturing Charlton Heston yelling "It's people, Soylent Green is made out of people". Why would anyone name their food product that? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IKVj4l5GU4


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Userkare said:


> At first, I thought this was a joke.
> 
> I couldn't eat that without picturing Charlton Heston yelling "It's people, Soylent Green is made out of people". Why would anyone name their food product that?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IKVj4l5GU4


They got endless amounts of free press, for exactly the same reason. No one could resist the movie reference.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

boingboing said:


> i think of food as solving a hunger pang and nothing more (because i prefer to focus on my work & achievements)


The fact that there are people that think adding water to some powdered product is a viable substitute for proper eating is somewhat sad.

The huge availability of processed foods today aren't really much of an improvement over these meal replacement products.

I'm always amazed in the grocery line observing the baskets full of nothing but processed junk in boxes. You may as well eat the box.

There's nothing in my cart that doesn't have earth on it, or hasn't been killed in the last week.

If you want to stay healthy, eat real food, then your mind will be able to _"focus on my work & achievements"_

ltr


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

andrewf said:


> They got endless amounts of free press, for exactly the same reason. No one could resist the movie reference.


Oh, I did not know that! I guess it also explains why a satellite Internet company chose the name "SkyNet" :witless:

[OP]

Just bite the fillet and eat like a normal person. Next you'll be asking about a pill to replace sleep so you can spend more time on your achievements.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Soylent now banned in Canada: http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/soylent-no-longer-to-be-sold-in-canada-1.4371535



> ...the company's drinks do not meet the compositional requirements for meal replacement products...


----------



## OutofBounds (Dec 7, 2016)

Not hard to create delicious healthy meals. For example, I spent under 20 min cooking dinner. We had 1" thick porkchops fried in my cast iron pan with garlic cloves, butter, salt, pepper and rosemary. Serve those over rice flavored with salt, pepper and thyme. For a side was frozen mixed veggies cooked in salted water with a small bit of butter. 

I cooked enough that both my girlfriend and I have lunches for tomorrow. 30 min including clean up for 4 meals total and a final cost tally of...maybe $10? 

I'm ballparking these prices but they're pretty close:

Porkchops: Costco - 14 in a package for around $15. We divide them into groups of 4, vacuum seal them and then freeze. 

Rice: Big 20lb bag from Costco - $10 - $12. That bag will last 4 months easily, with my and the girl eating rice 2 - 3 times a week. 2 cups goes a very long way. 

Frozen veggies: 5lb bag from Safeway - $8 ish. Probably get a month out of it. 

Butter: Costco - $3 - $4 per block, ish. I buy 3 blocks at a time as I use butter in alot of cooking. For this dinner I used maybe 3TBSP total. So butter does go a long way as well. 

Seasonings: So cheap they're not even worth guessing the price on. 


I can't imagine having a life so busy I can't spend an 45 minutes a day cooking up food. I also spend about 45min on Sundays cranking out containers of fruits, veggies, nuts and snack baggies to use for lunches at work Mon - Sat.

But then, not having any appreciation for food is foreign to me as well. I love food, not on a 5 star snooty high class level type of food, but I love eating properly cooked, well seasoned, good flavoured food. Gimme some southern style BBQ pulled pork or brisket and watch out!!!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

And yet Cheetos are considered fit for sale...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I want to describe something about Soylent that may not be obvious to everyone. Soylent is extremely popular among silicon valley programmers. There is a culture in silicon valley that underlies this whole thing. It's not just about meal replacement. The silicon valley tech people take pride in being extremely busy... in fact they are too busy for common things, like relaxation, pleasure, raising a family.

So really, Soylent makes a statement that goes like this: "I'm extremely busy, because I'm creating such amazing technology and changing the world, that I can't be bothered with things like making food and eating. I have more important things to do. How cool is that? Kind of crazy right? Yeah - that's how we roll in the tech biz!"

The undertone with Soylent is the thing that bothers me. _Being too busy for food_ is a point of pride for these people, a bragging right (in their eyes).


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I want to describe something about Soylent that may not be obvious to everyone. Soylent is extremely popular among silicon valley programmers. There is a culture in silicon valley that underlies this whole thing. It's not just about meal replacement. The silicon valley tech people take pride in being extremely busy... in fact they are too busy for common things, like relaxation, pleasure, raising a family.


This sounds like a problem that will self-correct through Darwinian Natural Selection.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*'food' is a 4-letter word*

https://youtu.be/tIuj-oMN-Fk?t=28m38s


----------



## Ollyward (Oct 18, 2017)

is there a reason why you don't like to eat? i hope it's not anorexia


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ollyward said:


> is there a reason why you don't like to eat? i hope it's not anorexia


It would be good to hear more from the OP about this. I suspect it may be silicon valley culture (which is prevalent in Waterloo)

https://www.salon.com/2017/05/28/what-soylent-tells-us-about-silicon-valley/



> The New York Times wrote a profile of some of its techie boosters in 2015; the list includes Tesla CEO Elon Musk, who is quoted as saying, “*If there was a way that I couldn’t eat so I could work more, I would not eat. I wish there was a way to get nutrients without sitting down for a meal*.” “Silicon Valley’s workers are now increasingly chugging their meals, too, so they can more quickly get back to their computer work,” wrote the Times. “The time wasted by eating is, in Silicon Valley parlance, a ‘pain point’ even for the highest echelon of techie.”


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

james4beach said:


> It would be good to hear more from the OP about this. I suspect it may be silicon valley culture (which is prevalent in Waterloo)


I worked in high tech ( product R&D ); I never encountered this in my entire career. Quite the opposite in fact! Given the nature of the work, creativity can't be switched on/off by punching a time clock. Discussions in the lunch room, sometimes work related, sometimes not, went on beyond the lunch hour; nobody was eager to rush back to their desks unless there was a scheduled meeting. 

People wandered in to work at some time between 9:00 and 12:00, and would work past 5:00 if they came in late. It was actually quieter with less distractions after 5:00; more work got done then. We always took the time to have lunch, or dinner, and even left the building to do it, or to go sit in a coffee shop for a mid-day break. The only requirement from management's point of view was that you carried your phone so that you could be reached if necessary. As long as the work was being delivered on schedule, nobody was pressured to drive themselves into the ground by working long hours without food. Of course there were crisis times when some big issue came up. People would be encouraged to work harder, be in the office at normal hours, and "tiger teams" would be formed to tackle the issue. These were rare, and even then, nobody was encouraged to skip eating.

If this is the culture today, constant crisis mode, I'm glad I retired when I did, and feel sorry for the poor bast**ds who have to live this way. Soon we'll be putting nets around buildings to catch jumpers, like at Foxconn in China.


W.R.T Elon Musk... Why doesn't he hire someone to spoon-feed him while he continues working?


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Eating good food is one of life's great pleasures - try eating for pleasure instead of eating for sustenance


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Eating a low carb high fat diet and using intermittent fasting might be another solution. It makes it much easier to go long periods without eating. Not to mention the many other health benefits of low carb (diabetes, heart disease and cancer risk reduction).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Userkare said:


> ...
> 
> W.R.T Elon Musk... Why doesn't he hire someone to spoon-feed him while he continues working?


 ... no need ... just attach a feeding tube to the stomach and voila, instant meal! Besides "hiring" someone to do the spoon-feeding is too expensive. 

Actually the feeding tube is not the cheapest way either ... best is to replace him altogether with a robot or a halogram or AI on a cloud ... so much much much cheaper and leading by example for the money slaves, er I mean "employees".


----------



## cablex (Nov 6, 2017)

I thought the Soylent was supposed to do something like this


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

boingboing said:


> Maybe its a frugality thing or just that i think of food as solving a hunger pang and nothing more (because i prefer to focus on my work & achievements), but for me, although i am healthy and dont have any eating disorders i just cant find the interest to spend time in cooking food. Typically though, i will crack and buy some junk food outside because when push comes to shove, i would rather pay for a fixed meal (if cheap) than to make it. It's quick, its cheap, and it solves a problem (i'm hungry). But it is obviously not good as a long-term thing.
> 
> Are there quality and complete meals as a drink where i can get all my vitamins and minerals while also solving the food pang problems? I figure this would also solve (at least significantly) the overdose of saturate/trans/cholesterol/sugar/sodium that we get in regular foods.
> 
> Are there such products out there?


In answer to your Question: NO!

If you really hate eating, you have an eating disorder, for which your should seek therapy.

But if your problems is that you hate preparing meals, there are all kinds of convenience foods available now that will give you a reasonably balanced diet. (and by "convenience" food, I don't mean junk food.)

If you haven't got the self-discipline to feed your self properly, go back to living with your mother.


----------

